# All God's dealings with us



## Pilgrim (Apr 19, 2008)

(J. R. Miller, "Home Beautiful", 1912)

"Be silent before the Lord." Psalm 37:7

We are not to speak back to God, when He speaks to
us. We are not to reason with Him or dispute with Him;
but are to bow in silent and loving acquiescence before
Him. "Be still, and know that I am God." It is in those
providences which cut sorely into our lives, and require
sacrifice and loss on our part—that we are especially
called to this duty.

There is a moving illustration of silence to God, in the
case of Aaron when his sons had offered strange fire,
and had died for their disobedience and sacrilege. The
record says, "And Aaron held his peace." He made no
natural human outcry of grief. He accepted the terrible
penalty as unquestionably just—and bowed in the
acquiescence of faith.

This silence to God, should be our attitude in all times
of trial, when God's ways with us are bitter and painful.
Why should we complain at anything that our Father
may do? We have no right to utter a word of murmuring,
for He is our sovereign Lord; and our simple duty is instant,
unquestioning submission. We have no reason to complain
—for we know that all God's dealings with us are in
loving wisdom. His will is always best for us—whatever
sacrifice or suffering it may cost.

"I was silent; I would not open my mouth, for You
are the one who has done this!" Psalm 39:9


----------

